# Lee Haney On The Most Impressive Physique He's Seen



## *Bio* (Jul 8, 2020)

The person Lee mentions is a name that has come up over and over.  You'll remember if you're older and around in the 80's like me.

The comparison Lee makes on genetics and lack of heart and lack of genetics and a ton of heart is spot on!

https://generationiron.com/lee-haney-bodybuilding-physique/


----------

